

Making of the Star Wars Holiday Special - wyday
http://www.vanityfair.com/magazine/2008/12/star_wars_special200812

======
wyday
Every self respecting nerd has seen this dud of a TV special (whether they
want to admit it or not).

~~~
wyday
Oops, I forgot to put the link to the Christmas Special. Here it is (all 2
hours of it):

<http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=323909610753051544>

~~~
whatusername
You know - I've never actually seen it.

Is it worth 2 hours?

~~~
mechanical_fish
It depends. Did you applaud at the end of _Manos: The Hands of Fate_?

(I did see the original _Holiday Special_ , but I was extremely young and
barely remember it, thank god. I avoid links to the _Holiday Special_ like the
plague. Indeed, given the choice, I might prefer to try the plague!

I would, however, pay good money to hear members of the _Special_ cast
describe the experience in their own words. Train wrecks are fascinating,
provided you don't have to see or experience them in person. _Especially_ if
the folks involved in the train wreck are highly experienced comedians and
writers -- they are the masters of the painful anecdote. Which reminds me that
it's time for my monthly plug of _The Box: An Oral History of Television_.)

